# Cute SHORT girl's haircut?



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

DD is nearly 8 - she's got fairly thick, fine, sick-straight hair.

To keep the household peace, I'm looking into getting it cut short. As it is, I keep it short enough that it won't reach her mouth. It's currently cut to a chin-length bob.

It looks awful. See? She can't keep control of it - she's not really willing to keep it clipped back and it's always falling in her face. Worse, it's constantly tangled and she's very sensitive to even the slightest tangle. I have to reminder her daily to comb it before leaving the house.

We live in an area where the girls are _stylish_ and aware of style. I'm clueless.

I'm looking for a style even shorter that would be easier to maintain, stay out of her eyes, and not get as easily tangled.

Any suggestions for a cute girl's cut?


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

Look into different pixie cuts. I got one for my 4 yr old dd but we kept the front bangs on the longer side. I really like it and so does she! There are several versions of the pixie out there.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, if she will be comfortable with something shorter than the boys' cuts I would say go for it.

I guess then she would not tolerate wearing it longer in two braids? She could sleep in them and then in the morning you could re-do them for school. That would really minimize tangles.

What also helps with tangles is to keep the hair in top condition. That means protecting it from chlorine, and moving away from detergents for cleaning. My kids' hair is generally either just rinsed in water or washed in cheap conditioner; occasionally it is washed with Dr. Bronner's. Very rarely with detergent shampoo.


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

Along the lines of a pixie cut is what I'm thinking - but strike out on the google image search. I'm finding pictures of adults with highly stylized hairdos. I get the same pictures when I add "girl" or "child" to the search term.

Anyone got pictures of something like this on a grade schooler?

Pigpokey, thanks for the suggestions - yes, we take care of it pretty well as it is, particularly with regards to the swimming pool. I don't consider the tangles too bad, but it's more than she can tolerate (dealing with some hyper-sensitivities here...). We'll revisit the braid approach (we did that a while ago). It's also too much morning care - DH can't braid and I'm not always here - nor does any of that seem to survive the school day. She fiddles with anything we put in her hair while at school, and at home, well, right now she's reading Calvin and Hobbes while in a headstand.


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

Here's a link to pictures of my dd's haircut. I apologize because the pictures aren't that great but I was rushed that day.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...4&l=024d42685c


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savannah smiles* 
Here's a link to pictures of my dd's haircut. I apologize because the pictures aren't that great but I was rushed that day.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...4&l=024d42685c

I absolutely LOVE the younger one's cut!


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

My DD just got her hair cut short this week, it's very similar to savannah smiles younger DD's haircut, except with bangs. She had the typical little girl bob and wanted something different. Here's the view from the front and a side view. We both love it, the way the longer stuff on the sides is layered, it doesn't tangle anymore. When it was all the same length, we had the worst problems with tangles... and a little girl screaming bloody murder whenever I came near her with the brush.


----------



## at-home (Jan 9, 2009)

You've been given some very cute options here (in posts above). I just had our twins' hair cut for the first time last month (they are 3 1/2). Wow, what a relief! Its so easy to get them ready in the mornings now! They each have a short bob and, after looking at your daughter's pics, the first thing I thought of was to give her bangs. That, alone, helps keep things neat.


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I absolutely LOVE the younger one's cut!

















Thanks!

Others have mentioned bangs but it's something I prefer not to do since both my girls have my rapid-growth hair. My older one was set on getting bangs (which she's had in the past) which now means I have to take her in for a trim on a monthly basis.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetcheeks* 
My DD just got her hair cut short this week, it's very similar to savannah smiles younger DD's haircut, except with bangs. She had the typical little girl bob and wanted something different. Here's the view from the front and a side view. We both love it, the way the longer stuff on the sides is layered, it doesn't tangle anymore. When it was all the same length, we had the worst problems with tangles... and a little girl screaming bloody murder whenever I came near her with the brush.

This is such a cute cut. Too bad my 4.5 year old wants to let hers grow long right now. It's about 3 inches below her shoulders but she still has bangs. She also hates getting it brushed unless I use a really soft natural bristle brush. She calls it her princess brush. It takes a lot longer to use though.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geofizz* 
We live in an area where the girls are _stylish_ and aware of style. I'm clueless.

I'm looking for a style even shorter that would be easier to maintain, stay out of her eyes, and not get as easily tangled.

Is SHE aware of style, or is this picture representative of a tomboy who likes to play outside and doesn't care what she looks like? There are some cute girl-cuts on this page (scroll down). I sorta like the pixie-punk look in the first one. This also has a cute cut, though it looks like the model has thick, not fine hair.

Maybe something short and layered and "moppy" would be good for her - something with the intentional bedhead look.

Or, you can always do what my husband did to our son (much to my horror) and just go for a 1/2 inch long all-over buzz. I had had that hairstyle, and I loved it - so clean, no bad hair days, never got in my eyes. The only bad part was being mistaken (at age 22) for a 12 year old boy all the time.


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcparker* 
Is SHE aware of style, or is this picture representative of a tomboy who likes to play outside and doesn't care what she looks like?









You make two excellent points.

On the first, I think DD is aware of style but is not very sophisticated with it. She knows you're supposed to be stylish and cute, but doesn't really know how.

On the second, the picture is representative of how the hair looks most of the day. She's both a tomboy in that she spends a significant time playing in the mud, playing soccer, etc, but also not a tomboy in that she prefers to wear skirts and pink and white to school (leading to significant laundry challenges...). She likes the idea of cute hair, but is unable to make it happen or keep it that way through the day. Or really even keep it that way for more than 5 minutes. We did pig tails this morning, and she went from me to doing a headstand.

To be honest, I'm being very non-MDC in that there's a lot about DD that doesn't fit in with her peers, and I'm trying to help on not making those superficial qualities like hairdos to keep from making it even more obvious she's an outlier.

Quote:

There are some cute girl-cuts on this page (scroll down). I sorta like the pixie-punk look in the first one. This also has a cute cut, though it looks like the model has thick, not fine hair.
These and the responses above are all real cute, but not on an 8 year old, you know? She won't agree to a haircut based on a picture of a 4 year old or a 20 year old model. I'd







to see pictures of girls somewhere in between.









Quote:

Maybe something short and layered and "moppy" would be good for her - something with the intentional bedhead look.








I don't understand that. Can you show me a picture? I'm not finding much useful on google image search. "Intentional bedhead" sounds very appealing to me.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.hairfinder.com/hairstyles5/kidz-rock7.htm

I think this is super cute!


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

My daughter is 8 and recently got her hair cut like this. She doesn't brush it every day, but it doesn't get tangled anymore like it used to when it was long, and it doesn't look really messy. I think the key was the choppy layers that the stylist cut into it, but she can still tuck it behind her ears.


----------

